# AT&T Modem Upgrade?



## dvzman (Aug 20, 2010)

To make a long story short, I recently downgraded my AT&T DSL service from Pro to Express because apparently in my area I can't even reach 3mbps (Pro=1.5-3mbps). Mutliple technicians have come out to check my line and they all said that I should downgrade to Express (1.5mbps max) since I was topping out at 1.5mbps anyways. Now that I've downgraded, my download speed when I check 2wire.com and speedtest.net show me topping out at 868kbps. I can't even reach 1.5mbps let alone anything over 1mbps. AT&T tech customer service is useless and they don't know what's wrong. They said I should probably upgrade my DSL modem. I am currently using a Speedstream 5100b that I got from AT&T almost 6 years ago. AT&T customer service says I should upgrage to a Motorola 2210 or a Westell 6100. I've checked reviews on both and neither seem to have received good reviews. 

Bottom line: What the heck is wrong with my internet speed, and will getting one of the above mentioned modems really make a difference? Thanks!


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Before you just buy a modem, is there a friend or neighbor you can swap modems with just to see?
Also, you could register with http://www.dslreports.com/forums/58
surf around and visit the specific forum for your ATT area.


----------



## chepped (Aug 21, 2010)

dvzman said:


> To make a long story short, I recently downgraded my AT&T DSL service from Pro to Express because apparently in my area I can't even reach 3mbps (Pro=1.5-3mbps). Mutliple technicians have come out to check my line and they all said that I should downgrade to Express (1.5mbps max) since I was topping out at 1.5mbps anyways. Now that I've downgraded, my download speed when I check 2wire.com and speedtest.net show me topping out at 868kbps. I can't even reach 1.5mbps let alone anything over 1mbps. AT&T tech customer service is useless and they don't know what's wrong. They said I should probably upgrade my DSL modem. I am currently using a Speedstream 5100b that I got from AT&T almost 6 years ago. AT&T customer service says I should upgrage to a Motorola 2210 or a Westell 6100. I've checked reviews on both and neither seem to have received good reviews.
> 
> Bottom line: What the heck is wrong with my internet speed, and will getting one of the above mentioned modems really make a difference? Thanks!


Ok this is how it works: If You ordered 3.0 You will get 1.5 if You ordered 6.0 you will get 3.0 If You ordered 1.5 You will get .750-1.0 unless You ordered .750 dsl then You get .600 thru 750. This is what ATT customer service, tecnician etc. told Me But ultimately You never get what they promise anyway, because their nodes poles lines are always in bad shape (rusted old etc.) I ordered 3.0 and I got 2.5 for about 2 months then It drop down to .900 thru 450 thats after about 4 att tech visits; then they could not give Me more


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I doubt you get any better, because you downgraded, very generally speaking, they are not sending as strong as a signal to you so your speeds are lower. How far are you from their switch? did they ever say since the actual speed is based on the distance from it and line/equipment quality.


----------



## dvzman (Aug 20, 2010)

I just decided to upgrade back to Pro so I can at least get 1.5mbps. AT&T sucks, but its the only company from what I know that services my area in terms of DSL.


----------

